# ساعدوني أريد مقاطع فيديو عن البلاستيك



## morylight (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم :
الرجاء ثم الرجاء أريد مقاطع فيديو عن طرق تصنيع البلاستيك أو أي مقاطع متعلقة بموضوع البلاستيك وشكراً سلفاً


----------

